# Zoro Vs Vice Admiral Momonga



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro Vs Momonga

Well, I thought this match-up was interesting because I want to know how powerful Momonga is and how he'd fare up against Zoro now that the latter has shown an amazing feat  using a relatively powerful attack  against Pica to cut him in two.

Distance; 40 meters


Location; Alabasta

Does Zoro defeat Momonga, or does Momonga defeat Zoro?


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro beats him with mid diff.
VAs are weak and are getting more dehyped the more the story goes on.
He has no solid hype or feats to put him even close to Zoro.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 8, 2015)

if vergo is weaker then momonga beats zoro.


----------



## Pirao (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro wins.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2015)

Seeing how Hancock humbled Momonga gives me doubts about him. Then again he's also one of the most senior and well respected VA's. Not that it means much the way VA's have been treated lately. Honestly I think Zoro would finish him the way he did T-Bone.


----------



## Amol (Apr 8, 2015)

We know nothing about Momonga other than Hancock humiliated him.
Oh well he did beat up exhausted Pre Skip Luffy. He could be stronger than Zoro, I don't deny the possibility but it is very unlikely.
Zoro wins for now with idk diff .


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 8, 2015)

It's basically inconceivable that Momonga would win at this point.

The only question is whether it would be a high or mid difficulty fight. I'm giving Momonga the benefit of the doubt that he's at least superior to Diamante, who would probably qualify just barely for giving Zoro mid difficulty.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2015)

Momonga's Stache can probably give Zoro's sideburns Extreme diff so I'm going with that 6/10 times.


----------



## MrWano (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro with high diff. maybe? He's pretty damn powerful by now, and Momonga, while a veteran VA, does not exactly have the best feats. And at this point the VA's are just... One can always hope though


----------



## X18999 (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro wins and is disappointed with his opponent.


----------



## mastergimmy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hard to judge. By instincts I believe hes at least in the top 10 VA range. Hence a tier or 2 below the admirals. THerefore possibly around Zoro and Luffy's level


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro wins with mid(high)-diff, Momonga should be one of the strongest VAs.


----------



## Luke (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro wins on the lower end of high difficulty. 

I'd be surprised if Momonga was weaker than Pica, but he certainly has nothing going for him that could suggest a win against current Zoro.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 8, 2015)

this thread doesnt need to exist

serious VA


----------



## Kai (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro will probably have to take one of the better Vice Admirals with high difficulty.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Kai said:


> Zoro will probably have to take one of the better Vice Admirals with high difficulty.



and when will this occur?

Next arc Zoro is going to fight and beat either the Wano Shogun or a Yonkou 1st mate

you telling me he's going to struggle against a VA after that?


----------



## Kai (Apr 8, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> and when will this occur?
> 
> Next arc Zoro is going to fight and beat either the Wano Shogun or a Yonkou 1st mate
> 
> you telling me he's going to struggle against a VA after that?


That's a long time from now. We can talk again in a year and a half?

Zoro is surely going to get stronger. Obviously he's nowhere near a Yonko's first mate level of strength right now, and is most similar to a high VA in strength based on what we've seen so far.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro. Momonga definitely doesn't give him as hard a fight as flat head Chinjao did Luffy.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 9, 2015)

Zoro wins with low to mid difficulty.  Zoro has surpassed the most powerful Vice Admirals by a good deal IMO- and I see no reason to believe Momonga is around as powerful as Sentoumaru and Smoker although I do think he's one of the most powerful Vice Admirals after them.


----------

